# LarPar Surgery



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone had the LarPar tie back done in the Northeast? Who did you use and how much was it? Just had a setter client call me from Conn. Her estimate was from $4200-$5500 for an 80lb 9 yr old setter. YIKES!!~!
Any info appreciated.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

There are a couple of yahoo groups that keep a database of recommended LP surgeons.
IMO the best of the groups is 
http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/LP-GOLPP/info

Alternatively, there is also good info at http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/LP/info


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Jeff! May I ask how much was your old guy's surgery? Just trying to get an idea if she should come to Pa to have it done...


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Thanks Jeff! May I ask how much was your old guy's surgery? Just trying to get an idea if she should come to Pa to have it done...


When Diesel had unilateral tieback surgery at the NC State Vet School in February 2010, I believe the procedure with no complications and a one night stay was a bit less than $1800.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

I was quoted $4000 here in AZ


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Bridget,
Where does the dog live?
There is a well known LP surgeon in Malvern, PA with a high success rate (and low incidence of aspiration pneumonia) that I recall performs an alternative procedure with laser. Here is a link to his info in case it helps https://online.acvs.org/acvsssa/rfl...erno=1181501&p_vendor_serno=103443&p_cust_id=


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

THanks Jeff The dog lives in Southeast Conn. Malvern might be doable. I will pass it on


----------

